# Info on jack plate



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of boat is it? what kind of motor? How much is the jack plate? have you considered either building your own, or a riser plate?


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

It's a Carolina Skiff J16 kit boat with a 20" transom with a tiller handle Yamaha 25 4 stroke long shaft. The jack plate is $152.00 on Wholesalemarine.com. I was going to have a riser built at a local welding shop just to lift the motor the few inches i needed but they were asking from $150.00 to $300.00 so if i am going to pay that price i just as well buy one all ready built and have some room to adjust.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you think you gain appreciable speed for spending $150 bucks then go for it. My guess is 2 mph and a fuel savings of $0.50 per trip.

To get more speed is easy = more horsepower


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

The gas savings is not a real issue but ever ounce saved is better this Yamaha 25 4 Stroke sips gas . Yes more speed does equal more HP and that will come in due time . The main reason is so i can bolt the motor to the transom and get the cativation plate where it needs to be . The bolt holes on the motor are to close to the top of the transom. I wouldnt want them to bust out of the transom and loose a motor and spend even more money :'( . So i guess 150.00 is a pretty good investement and if i gain 2 or 3 MPH and confident that the motor will stay on the boat great


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you want you can build it yourself for about $50 or so. Problem with that jack plate you are showing is all it will do is act as a riser plate since it already needs to lift the motor 5 inches just to start due to the long shaft. 
Now if you were to make your own JP you could modify it's design to be both a riser plate and a jack plate. Remember with more set back from the JP you have more adjustability to go higher in some cases.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1268258845/0


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

Firecat your jack plate looks great . I'll keep this in mind since i haven't ordered mine yet . I saw those plans on the net and was concedering building one.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the full plans if you need them somewhere, just let me know.


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

That would be great . I done some research on 6061 T6 Aluminum and 4' would be $37.35 plus shipping 3"x3"x3/8".So i believe i'am going to build mine also. Check your PM


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Before you mail order, check your local metal supply and ask for a "drop" of the appropriate material and size.  This is a piece left over from someone else's order.  Usually they will give you a good deal so they don't have to store it hoping that it might be long enough for another order.  Frequently they also end up with so many bits and pieces that they end up having to recycle them.  Also check metal fab shops.  Since you know what it will cost if you mail order, you can be sure not to get charged too much.  It is always good to make contacts in your town anyway.  BTW cash is king at fab shops.

Check if there is an Alro near you.  I've dealt with them, and they can have good prices as compare to many.  http://www.alro.com/Locations/LocationsMain.aspx?Loc=FL

Swamp

Edit, It's Alro, not Alero... :


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

I will start checking around here tomorrow for the aluminum. Thanks guys for the info  I;ll post some pics when i get started [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

OK my aluminum arrived but i haven't had time to start on the jack plate . I ordered the 3/8" x 3 x 3 angle might could have got by with the 1/4" x 3 x 3 angle . Need to get it cut to 12" and drill the holes shouldn't take long to build .


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)

Finished my Jack Plate this weekend and have it installed on my boat . Started out in the 2nd adjustment hole ran ok 22mph. Moved to the 3rd hole 24.8 according to my GPS . Came home and moved to the last hole still 24to25 MPH and starting to propose a little around 25MPH . I think i am going to leave it there for awhile and run it. I need a little weight in the bow and i believe it will be good . The waterway was in a little choppy on the last run .


----------



## lighting (May 20, 2011)




----------

